# Uh, I think my bf read my journal....



## pretty_pink13 (May 13, 2010)

Okay totally stupid of me for leaving my really personal things out, but I have been studying online learning a language and today I had written down some notes in a journal that also contains my private thoughts, etc. I didn't think anything of it because well, I haven't written anything in a long time...I left the journal open to a page that has all the other language notes on it...well I leave work and leave it on the coffee table and come home to find some of the stuff that I have left on the coffee table is rearranged...the journal is now closed and sitting on top of another book. I know I didn't leave it that way. Well I greeted my bf who was sitting on the couch, and he seemed...well weird. Like irritated? All I can think about is oh crap, because I knew I had written some things about him in there, when I was mad and stuff, nothing too bad but still. I didn't ask him about it, because well who would admit to reading someones journal? Anyways, should I confront him? He went to bed just now kind of in a pissed mood...I dunno whether its my journal or what...


----------



## pinksugar (May 13, 2010)

Eek, awkward. Maybe he just moved it, and didn't read it. The only way you'll know for sure is if you ask him. And as for him acting weird - either he read it and is mad - in which case, how dare he? Orrr you're imagining things


----------



## Lucy (May 13, 2010)

^ i second that. you need to ask him.


----------



## Aprill (May 13, 2010)

I would never write anything in a journal that I could never say to my SO. I wouldnt as, because that would only build on more weirdness or anger or whatever. At this point let him come to you, or if what you wrote was no big deal to him, he wont say anything at all.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 13, 2010)

I agree with Aprill. I would confront him I guess but I could never write stuff in a book I didnt want people to read. Im too paranoid! haha


----------



## xjackie83 (May 13, 2010)

I agree with Aprill as well.


----------



## Johnnie (May 13, 2010)

If it's gonna keep bothering you then you should ask him. But you should be more open about your feelings with him.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 13, 2010)

I say wait for him to come to you. In my experience it doesn't work to "confront" him about reading something that could have been hurtful. He's prolly trying to work thru it and at some point he'll come to you because he prolly feels he let you down in some way. Just be patient and have a calm discussion about your feelings.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies, so far he is acting a little bit better but I haven't asked him and he hasn't said anything so maybe I'll just leave the issue alone...I mean I knew when I have read/heard some things about him my automatic reaction was never to be like hey, I found this or whatever whats this about? So I don't know, if he did read anything then I assume he is just going to keep it to himself...but yeah Aprill..your right, if I do have issues and problems I need to communicate it with him, and not write them down....


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 14, 2010)

I write a journal too and often carry it in my purse. They guy I've been dating read it one day because he was curious about it and didn't realize. Well what he found was a pros and cons list about him. He came to me with it and said "is this about me?" I told him it was and he looked down both sides of the list and came to me and gave me a kiss and said "you're right" and we cuddled all night. LOL.

In your case I would ask him.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 14, 2010)

I would not confront him. Because that could create problems where he may not feel like you trust him. That being said i would just wait for him to bring it up, and if he doesnt than you know that either he didnt read it or if he did he didnt care.

That being said, odds are he didnt read it. He probably saw the first page was school notes and just cleaned up the area where the book was.


----------



## cynthiatsai (May 14, 2010)

i think you should confront him but not in a bad way. just let him know that your journal is private, just like all journals are. if he knew it was your journal, he shouldnt have read it. thats just my opinion. im sure he thought about stuff when he was mad at you at other times when you guys were arguing or whatever, but he just didnt write it down. your journal is a place for you to release your thoughts. i dont think you should be angry at him. he was probably just curious about what you wrote in there. just let him know that theres lines he cant cross.


----------



## divadoll (May 14, 2010)

You don't have to confront him to ask him why he seems so pissed off. Just ask 'hey honey, how come you seem so mad? did something happen at work?'


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Imprintwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I write a journal too and often carry it in my purse. They guy I've been dating read it one day because he was curious about it and didn't realize. Well what he found was a pros and cons list about him. He came to me with it and said "is this about me?" I told him it was and he looked down both sides of the list and came to me and gave me a kiss and said "you're right" and we cuddled all night. LOL. 
In your case I would ask him.

LMAO. I have one of those too in there.

Originally Posted by *cynthiatsai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think you should confront him but not in a bad way. just let him know that your journal is private, just like all journals are. if he knew it was your journal, he shouldnt have read it. thats just my opinion. im sure he thought about stuff when he was mad at you at other times when you guys were arguing or whatever, but he just didnt write it down. your journal is a place for you to release your thoughts. i dont think you should be angry at him. he was probably just curious about what you wrote in there. just let him know that theres lines he cant cross. Yeah, well so far...time has passed and he seems a little more normal. I know that I usually keep my journal hidden, and no Im not mad at him in any way. I mean he never see's it out like that, so Im sure he was just curious...but at the same time it is something private that belongs to me so I think I am just going to let him know that if he happen to have read anything, it wasn't meant for anyone else but me.


----------

